# Inbred Cat



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Goob you're the master!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That is stale. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can see why the scientists say to avoid the inbreeding, can't even fit through a doggie door with that noggin.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

_(O)_ :mrgreen: _(O)_


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Who said you can't invent a new mouse trap, when the mouse comes to eat the bread ..... snap.
That is the cat's camo for hunting mice.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like he is dinner.  Open faced sandwich maybe.
Noticed the container in the bottom left corner.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Cats are a waste of space. I dont even bother to swerve when they run out in front of my truck, its really not worth the risk of crashing.


----------

